

A Programmer's Life in Developing Country is Harder than in Silicon Valley - aherlambang
https://medium.com/p/778deed9cd94

======
bogs_carut
It seems that the author is articulating the idea that developing for slower
connections and using older technologies requires a different skill set than
developing using the "state-of-the-art" in the Valley.

Isn't this self-evident? It's unclear why this should necessarily equate to
greater respect for developers in the developing world, as a general
assertion.

